# Live in or Live out Nanny



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably been asked a million times, but some up-to-date info would be good:

We are considering my wife returning to work. We've got a young (11 month) old daughter. She'd probably be 18 months or so before she actually goes back to work though. 

Since noth of us would probably need to work full time, we'd need a full time nanny to accommodate our schedule. 

Live in or live out, we are flexible, but it would be good tim find out:

1. process involved with finding someone - are there proper agencies here? what is involved with both live in and live out. 

2. How much?

3. scope of duties?

4. experiences of what nannies here are like with the kids - I have fears that the little one's development will be hampered by improper care. 

5. Anyone have a british nanny? Are they available out here? 

6. working hours (need something to match what we will be doing work wise

As much info as possible to get us started in our research would be greatly appreciated. 

Our main concern is quality of care.....

5.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What is a nanny? 
A nanny will provide care for your child in your own home. This means your child's routine won't be disrupted, and she'll have plenty of one-to-one attention. It's also convenient, as you will be able to set off for work without having to rush your child out of the house. 

Nannies can be male or female, and range in age from 18 years to 50 years or more. You can have a live-in nanny, who will have her own space in your home, or a day nanny, who will care for your child when needed. 
What does a nanny do? 
A nanny's responsibility is to meet all the needs of your child. This means making sure your child is eating balanced meals and doing plenty of activities to stimulate her development. And of course, giving your child plenty of affection. A nanny is more of a parent figure than other childcare options and your child will build a close bond with her. 

You can also ask a nanny to take care of all the domestic chores related to your child. These tasks may include: 
changing your child's bed sheets
cleaning your child's bedroom
washing and ironing her clothes
making her meals and snacks
A nanny should not be responsible for any other domestic work. 
How much will a nanny cost? 
A nanny is usually the most expensive form of childcare. When you hire a nanny you become an employer, and you will have to pay tax and national insurance for your employee. 

The average take-home salary for a live-in nanny ranges from £283 to £380 per week, depending on where you live. You may pay more in fees for a day nanny. This is based on UK figures, of course you will have to pay much more in the ME

You may also want to offer other benefits. Some nannies have a car to use, or perks such as private healthcare or membership of a fitness club.


A British nanny is qualified and as such will be looking for an expat salary..

Are you looking for a nanny or a maid who will look after you child?


http://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/workandchildcare/whatnannydoes/ will give you an idea what British nannies qualifications, work load etc


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Categorically we would be looking for a Nanny - we are not really interested in a maid that babysits - the main consideration for us is our little one. Not clean floors.... I can do those at night if necessary!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are no "nanny" visas provided in the UAE. There are maid visas that need to be renewed each year and only certain nationalities qualify for the maid visa. You cannot sponser a British nanny unfortunately but I could be wrong.

Simple answer, if you are concerned about the quality of care that your child will receive, then your wife should stay at home. Nothing compares to a parent's care and attention, not even a qualified British nanny.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1. There are agencies that will assist. That has been discussed and a search will turn up info on them but it may very well be in the sticky that says read before posting. I have had a number of friends get burned. The individuals will stay long enough to get their visa and be released from the agency responsibility (It used to be 90 days but unsure if that has changed), and then up and leave/disappear to work illegally. You are out your money and a maid/nanny, and she has a visa in her passport that is 'valid' to show people (like the expats here on this forum who hire maids on the side  ), telling them she is working on the side, and can work under the table and make 25 to 30 dirhams an hour and make a minimum of 3 or 4 hours. In four to five days, they can make more then most will pay them in a month, which is why it seems to happen ALOT. Just a head up about the problems with the maid/nanny system in the uae and people losing thousands and thousands of dirhams. 

2. Depends on nationality. You only have five nationalities that are able to be used as maids/nannies. It is I think between 850 and 1200 dirh. Though most people from these countries who are willing to come are not educated. Up to you about this, but your last point of quality.................................................................. 

3. That is between you and that person what is decided will be responsibilites. 

4. I dont have kids or maid, but from reading here and the womans site, it is very much hit or miss, and seems to miss alot more then hit. 

5. The only exception to the five nationalities, it to get a nanny from your own country. Have read that some do have on different sites/threads. It is possible. They can not be related to you is the only catch, is my understanding. 

6. Is up to you to decide and agree on working hours. Really, just think it is common sense and open communication what is expected and not do to a person you hire as a maid/nanny what you wouldnt want done to you.

I do believe you get what you pay for. That said, having a well educated nanny from a different country who could teach your child a second language would not be a bad thing. But then you are going to have to pay a great deal more to find someone willing to come here even from these lower pay scale countries then the standard 1000 dirham range standard maids/nannies that you will find most people have here. Probly more like 3 to 4k a month.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You only have five nationalities that are able to be used as maids/nannies. It is I think between 850 and 1200 dirh...


FYI, Filipino maid salary starts at 1500 AED by law as written on the official contract required when finishing her VISA.

Don't know for each of other nationalities, but they are same or lower...

We had a maid so my wife could be the qualified full-time driver cum nanny, but maid maintenance proven to be too much hassles so maid is fired and driver-cum-nanny has been promoted to driver-cum-nanny-cum-maid with extra monthly shopping perks...


----------

